# Scheppach spares



## brianpearce (15 Oct 2008)

I have had a Scheppach TKU circular saw for many years and it has given me good service.

Unfortunately I have broken the spiral shaft which operates the blade raising and lowering mechanism when the height adjustment wheel is turned. I do not have a part number of course.
Does anyone know if spares for this model are available and if so from where?


----------



## gidon (15 Oct 2008)

Try here:
http://www.nmauk.com/
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Tierney (15 Oct 2008)

I don't think they list spares on the website; but, I spoke to them and they definitely do (and cheaper than the only other place I found on the web). I haven't ordered yet though.

David


----------



## Mr Ed (15 Oct 2008)

I had a spare for my Kity 419 from NMA recently and got brilliant service. Sent to me next day delivery before I'd even paid for it. I'd definitely deal with them again.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## brianpearce (20 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the information on NMA.
I spoke to a guy on the phone and explained what I wanted. He was very helpful.
Delivery was made the next day.
Now thats what I call service.
Brianpearce


----------

